# Pork Shoulder on Weber kettle



## ilbbqjunkie (Sep 6, 2010)

I did a pork shoulder on my Weber One-Touch 22-inch this weekend.  I loaded the charcoal in a 'modified minion method' which worked well, I got a good 8-hour burn at appx 225-250 degrees (temp measured at food grill).  After 13 hours, the meat was only at 165 degrees.  We were hungry so I stopped there.  Not 'pulled pork' but chopped pork.  It was delicious, but I couldn't get the temp close enough to that magic mark of 200.

Can anyone offer some tips on smoking a pork butt on a kettle?


----------



## planeguy (Sep 9, 2010)

I use my kettle to do my pork butts all the time. Couple questions -

How many pounds was your shoulder? I use smaller butts on the Weber to cut down on the cooking time. I have done 3 - 6 lb butts at once and finished in about 12 hours.

Did you think about foiling the meat once it hit 165?

If you dont already have one go get yourself a hinged grate for the Weber - it makes adding charcoal much easier

I use a few binder clips to clamp the lid to the body on the Weber to help keep the heat & smoke leak around the lead.

Most important - try not to open the lid. Just to add heat and if your spritzing the meat (once an hour is good)


----------



## ilbbqjunkie (Sep 9, 2010)

It was a 6 pound butt.  I didn't foil, but will try that next time.  I did do some peeking admittedly, but for the most part I tried to leave it alone, even checking the thermometer sitting on the grill through the vent holes with a flashlight.


----------



## planeguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Give the foil a try - it helps on the Weber.

Also, get your self a digital thermometer that way you dont have to open the grill to keep looking.

Good Luck!


----------



## ilbbqjunkie (Sep 18, 2010)

I smoked another pork butt today and the results were perfect!  

I loaded the kettle with charcoal last night.  I was out of bed at 5:30am, got the fire started and had the butt in the grill by 6:30am.   I was able to maintain a steady 240 degree temp until around 3:30pm when I added a load of pre-fired coals which brought the grill temp up to just under 300 degrees.  The butt was at 170 at that point so I foiled it and by 5:30pm it was up to 200 degrees.  I let it rest inside the foil in a cooler for 1/2-hour before pulling the pork and chopping the bark.

It was awesome!


----------



## deannc (Sep 18, 2010)

ILBBQjunkie said:


> I smoked another pork butt today and the results were perfect!
> 
> It was awesome!


Congrats on a great smoke!  One of my favorites, some delicious pulled pork.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Remember, that Qview goes a long way!


----------



## planeguy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great - glad it worked for you -

Need to see some Qview


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Sep 19, 2010)

Glady it work out for you.


----------

